

Ask HN: What open-source project should I contribute to? - veyron

I'd like to give back to the open source community that produced the software that underpin my business (e.g. Linux, GCC, Python, Vim, and a ton of other projects of varying sizes).<p>I'm pretty strong in X86 assembly, C, Bash and Python (and am competent in a myriad of other languages, but I think I could best contribute in those languages).<p>I'd like to contribute to a project that sorely needs help, and it would be nice if it were something I don't necessarily use every day.  Any recommendations?  Alternatively, are there any tools or ideas that you would like me to implement?
======
tobylane
CorsixTH is a remake of Theme Hospital. The only C coder so far is the
creator, and he's busy at Cambridge. We'd like your help, theres a page on
what could be done. The other language involved is Lua, the parts in Lua are
active.

<https://code.google.com/p/corsix-th/wiki/ProgrammingIdeas>

------
cpt_yesterday
Scratch an itch that you currently have with a program that you're currently
using. Whether a new feature or a fix to a nagging bug it will be more
enjoyable working on something that you already use and care about than a
random project that you don't know very well. Hopefully once you start you'll
contribute to a few different projects.

------
nandemo
Whatever project you choose, please fix bugs. :-)

Also, if I had a business that benefited from open-source software, I'd
consider donating money to one of the foundations (GNU Project, Mozilla, etc,
or even Wikimedia).

~~~
veyron
The problem is that many projects are high-profile (and therefore will have
many developers). I want to taret something that could use some help but
doesn't necessarily have good developer coverage.

